# KDE: CD mounten will nicht [solved]

## manuels

Hallo,

ich hab hier ein seltsames Problem:

Im Konqueror wird mein CD-Laufwerk unter system:/media nicht aufgelistet.

Die Bootpartition und USB-Sticks sind drin, nur das CD-Laufwerk nicht.

In der Konsole kann ich ganz normal als Nutzer /mnt/cdrom mounten. Ich bin auch in den Gruppen plugdev und cdrom drin.

Hat wer ne Idee?

Manuel

----------

## Finswimmer

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab hier ein seltsames Problem:
> 
> Im Konqueror wird mein CD-Laufwerk unter system:/media nicht aufgelistet.
> ...

 

Evtl eine Differenz zwischen den Einträgen in der fstab?

----------

## manuels

```
/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/mapper/root-decrypted              /               jfs             noatime         1 1

/dev/mapper/home-decrypted              /home           jfs             noatime         0 2

/dev/mapper/opt-decrypted               /opt            jfs             noatime         0 2

/dev/mapper/usr-decrypted               /usr            jfs             noatime         0 2

/dev/mapper/tmp-decrypted               /tmp            jfs             noatime         0 2

/dev/mapper/var-decrypted               /var            jfs             noatime         0 2

/dev/mapper/swap-decrypted              none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/usb        auto            users,user,noauto       0 0

/dev/hda                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,users,user    0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

Es gibt für die /media/* gar keine Einträge. Ich glaube, die erzeugt HAL automatisch.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Im Kontrollzentrum unter Verhalten/Gerätesymbole ist es aber aktiviert?

----------

## manuels

Nein, ist es nicht. Aber doch auch nur für den Desktop.

Habe das Problem so eben gefunden: Nach einem Kernelupdate gibt es /dev/cdrom nicht mehr, sondern nur noch /dev/hda.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Nachdem ich das repariert habe, läuft es auch wieder.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich denke das war eher ein udev update und kein kernel update.... /dev/cdrom war eh ein symlink auf /dev/hda (wenn das dein erstes ide laufwerk ist...)

----------

## manuels

Nope, war definitiv ein Kernel-Update. Mit dem alten Kernel klappts ja.

----------

